# ATI Radeon 5700 Auflösungsproblem



## makeyy (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich habe mir gestern über Steam den neuen Grafiktreiber runtergeladen, weil ich den dort grad gesehen hab und mir einfach dachte
dass ich mal langsam bestimmt nen neuen bräuchte .
Kurz nachdem die installation fertig war, schrumpfte mein Bild mit der Auflösung 1920x1080 aufeinmal ein wenig zusammen
und auf jeder Seite war aufeinmal ein schwarzer Rand. Im ATI Control Center kann ich seitdem eine auflösung von 1920x1080 NICHT
mehr anwählen, nurnoch auf dem Desktop per Bildschirmauflösung (Es ist dort allerdings die eben erwähnte Auflösung schon angewählt).

Seit Gestern habe ich nur WoW gespielt, es läuft jetzt mit rund 10 FPS weniger und um einiges unschärfer, obwohl 1920x1080 
eingestellt ist.

Hier noch einpaar Daten:

Betriebssystem: Win7 64-Bit
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5700 
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2450


----------



## muehe (22. Oktober 2010)

geh mal ins Catalyst Control Center -> Desktops & Displays -> unten auf den kleineren Monitor Rechtsklick -> Configure... -> Scaling Options -> (Overscan) den Schieber ganz nach rechts


----------



## makeyy (22. Oktober 2010)

Ok, jetzt ist wenigstens schonmal der Bildschirm wieder ganz ausgefüllt, danke 

Mein Problem, dass alle unscharf dagestellt wird besteht jedoch immernoch,
weil dieses "fake" 1920x1080 noch eingestellt ist.


----------



## makeyy (22. Oktober 2010)

//push


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2010)

_Grafiktreiber über Steam? Komische Sache.. _


----------



## makeyy (22. Oktober 2010)

das hilft mir nich wirklich weiter


----------



## OldboyX (22. Oktober 2010)

Monitor autoadjust?


----------



## makeyy (22. Oktober 2010)

hab ich versucht, antwort lautet: Autom. Einstellung: Nicht Verfügbar


----------



## Goyle 2010 (22. Oktober 2010)

Im Gerätemanager auf vorherigen Treiber klicken.

Dadurch solltest du deinen alten Treiber wiederbekommen. 


Und bitte lade nie wieder Treiber bei Steam herunter! ATI hat ne extra Seite dafür.


----------



## makeyy (23. Oktober 2010)

Ok, die Idee mit dem alten Treiber laden ist gut, nur nicht möglich da ich den Knopf nicht
drücken kann.

Wenn ich den Treiber neu installieren will, sagt er mir an das ich bereits den neusten Treiber geladen habe.


----------



## Palimbula (24. Oktober 2010)

makeyy schrieb:


> Ok, die Idee mit dem alten Treiber laden ist gut, nur nicht möglich da ich den Knopf nicht
> drücken kann.
> 
> Wenn ich den Treiber neu installieren will, sagt er mir an das ich bereits den neusten Treiber geladen habe.



Hast du, vor Installation des neuen, alten Treibers den aktuellen deinstalliert?


----------



## OldboyX (24. Oktober 2010)

Goyle schrieb:


> Im Gerätemanager auf vorherigen Treiber klicken.
> 
> Dadurch solltest du deinen alten Treiber wiederbekommen.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich widersprechen. AMD hat hierfür extra eine Partnerschaft mit Steam um diesen Service anbieten zu können (i.e. die Treiber bequem per "oneclick" über Steam zu aktualisieren). Da kannst du jetzt schlecht sagen, die Leute dürfen das nicht nutzen wenn das "hochoffiziell" ist. Da kriegt man auch nix anderes als auf der AMD Treiberseite.


----------

